# BLOCK THIS EBAY BUYER



## NyDigger1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Everyone who sells bottle on ebay block this user:

 donhuntzinger

 So the story goes, I had a very damaged blob on ebay, but it was so rare that people were still bidding on it. So this guy wins. 2 weeks have gone by and he still hasnt paid. I have opened up an ebay case and messaged him several times but no word.

 I decided to take a peek at his 100% positive feedback and it all became clear as sellers cant leave negative feedback (which is a very flawed system). I have contacted ebay about removing this user and they said that they will send a report, or something along those lines. So basically, they wont remove him, and they wont do anything about it. This has already happened to me in the past with other buyers who bought but never paid, and again just as with those buyers, ebay has done nothing.

 Here is a sampling of those feedbacks on the user's account:


 CAUTION!!! NEVER PAID. HORRIBLE EBAY BUYER!!!!!!!!!!

 NOT Positive! SPENT OVER $100 & NEVER PAID. So Disrespectful to Sellers

 This ebayer seemed to drop off from the face of the earth. no payment for item

 CHEATED SERIOUS COLLECTORS OUT OF BOTTLES...SHAME ON YOU BAD BIDDER / NON PAY

 WHAT COMES AROUND GOES AROUND....SHAME ON YOU DON NONPAY $850.00

 NEVER RECEIVED PAYMENT,SAID WOULD PAY ON CERTAIN DATE AND DID NOT, SENT TO EBAY


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree, they're in the wrong but <$10 clear isn't worth getting your feathers ruffled. Lower the blood pressure on yourself and let it go. Breath in... exhale.
 I've had that happen a time or two myself since the no negatives to buyers and I finally learned to live with it, especially the cheap stuff. 
 If it was $800, I may rethink it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2013)

welcome to the world of fleabay selling...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2013)

Mikey, just make sure you can back up your story significantly enough to convince a jury, if online defamation of someone's character turns into litigation. Otherwise, I'd suggest you just suck it up. Life goes on..


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2013)

Find out where he lives, go there, and beat the snot out of him...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2013)

..or read how I handled myself a few years ago, and feel with me how embarrassing it is to read now after I learned so much... HERE


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in a bad mood so I'm gonna stick to my original thoughts that you go and smash him Mike, or give me the address and I'll do it for you...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep that there is one bad mood.. I wouldn't even be typing anything if I felt that way..


----------



## AlexD (Jun 26, 2013)

A buyer recently bought, what is a total of over, $3,000 from me and never paid. Almost the exact same story as yours, only he's made multiple purchases from me. [][] No address, no Paypal account, nothing! How can eBay let these people sign up without any conformation?!!


 I'll gladly pay if anyone can find him through his profile [8|]


----------



## AlexD (Jun 26, 2013)

Also, you may want to take a look at this buyer http://myworld.ebay.com/iaintpayinyou As pi**ed as I am right now about those people... I still can't look at that user profile without laughing! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2013)

Your sense of humor is a sign of the times..


----------



## AlexD (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Your sense of humor is a sign of the times..


 

 "In every life we have some trouble; but when you worry you make it double"

 -Bobby Mcferrin


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I agree, they're in the wrong but <$10 clear isn't worth getting your feathers ruffled. Lower the blood pressure on yourself and let it go. Breath in... exhale.
> I've had that happen a time or two myself since the no negatives to buyers and I finally learned to live with it, especially the cheap stuff.
> If it was $800, I may rethink it.


 

 Whoa hey guys, I didnt type my post as a rage and anger post. Just as an informative post. I am not mad or enraged at all, this is like the 20th user like this on ebay that Ive dealt with. I typed this calm, I dont know why you guys read it as me ruffled up lol. You guys are reading it in the wrong tone [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Find out where he lives, go there, and beat the snot out of him...


 
 Thats too much jim... way too much... not over any amount would I do that lol


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> Also, you may want to take a look at this buyer http://myworld.ebay.com/iaintpayinyou As pi**ed as I am right now about those people... I still can't look at that user profile without laughing! [sm=lol.gif]


 

 WAIT, SELLERS WERe ONCE ABLE TO LEAVE NEGATIV eFEEDBACKS?!?! WHY DID THEY REMOVE THAT?


----------



## AlexD (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a good question []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2013)

> WAIT, SELLERS WERe ONCE ABLE TO LEAVE NEGATIV eFEEDBACKS?!?! WHY DID THEY REMOVE THAT?


I think they stopped that about 3 years ago.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Find out where he lives, go there, and beat the snot out of him...


 
 LOL with the broken bottle [8D]


----------



## LtlBtl (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It has been over 4 years since sellers could leave negs. 

 a great way of vetting sellers and checking buyers    www.toolhaus.org

 plug in ebay id and use options for searching feedback left and received.


----------

